# Quality of LGB Trains



## PhoebeSnow (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was younger I had some LGB trains that I loved to play with and never had a problem with any of them. Since then, I've grown up, switched to different scales of trains and other manufacturer's. 

I'm toying around with the idea of selling my current collection to return to LGB. Before I do so, I know that they've had some ups and downs and moved production around a little bit.

I want to know if the quality now is the same quality of many years ago before I make the move. 

Thanks to any information that anyone can provide.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the quality was and is still better, than many other companies make or made.
inside the LGB line of products it seems to me, that the older products made in germany or hungary are somewhat better than the newer products.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Some production moved to China for a short time, quality went down during that period. Much of the product is now made in Hungary and Germany, I believe it is better now. Depends on what you want, but the selection is limited for rolling stock, track is very available, and of high quality. 

Most all of the Piko line is German made and have a lot to choose from, readily available.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe all the LGB is made in Hungary by Marklin.

I do prefer the older LGB items, I like the colors in the old rolling stock, I do not care for the newer colors being used.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Many people seem to believe that the plastic used now is not as good as the original German stuff.

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The motor block in the new Speeder is a big improvement. The plastic that has been used after moving to China is not as rubbery, but then again, it may be easier to repair.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What speeder do you refer to Jim.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

I think he means the LGB White Pass & Yukon speeder, shown in the catalog in brown and also the green and yellow livery.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that’s the one. New motor block has an improved electrical contact bus bar and the bearing journals are separate pieces, similar to what USAT has done except made from plastic. Plastic appears to be of different composition then the motor block.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Some items have been changed, and old issues fixed but new ones arise.
Case in point is the FRR engines (Chloe for one).
No more serpentine belt, replaced with a drive shaft. Much easier for aligning the side rod, however a new problem arises as the motor is different and it does not have a solid contact to power pickup. The motor leads have a hole in the ends and a pin in the engine protrudes into the hole. I had to solder this due to intermittent contact. Also, most drive train parts are completely different so be careful ordering parts. The Marklin manuals do have prints of old and new style assemblies, so use these when ordering parts.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm still on the fence about starting over in the hobby but I value all of the input that all of you have given me.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

When I rebooted my G scale, I downsized and more or less followed whats commonly done in the UK. A couple engines with onboard battery power and a live steamer with the focus on live steam operation. Most of the garden lines in the UK are of the "less is more" type of operation. With one or two engines, a few cars and the rest spent on making the railway as realistic as possible in the garden. Everything there is much more expensive that for us other than the live steamers. A nice second hand live steamer can cost less than a new LGB locomotive. For me, the whole reason to be outdoors is to enjoy the aspect of live steam. Track powered large scale is just to much like my HO scale "electric mice" indoors. I have stuck to all vintage LGB from the Lehmann years as it has proven itself thru years of use. My track is 100% LGB and most purchased second hand. It has been outdoor for 15 years now on 2 different layouts. My primary non live steamer is an old 2073d green Eurovapor 0-6-2 that has onboard battery power installed in it. Rolling stock is also a mix of older LGB. I was fortunate to have a large LGB dealer(Watts Train Shop) close by when I got started. While they closed up, its been reopened in a smaller size shop as Zionsville Train Depot. If you decide to rejoin the hobby, I wish you the best of luck. Mike the Aspie.


----------

